# Tarapoto 2012 - Muestra urbana y Naturaleza exuberante



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Estoy en Tarapoto, y tengo fotos, si el creador del thread me lo permite puedo subirlo. Aunque si es un thread de muestra urbana y foto de caminantes, es un thread general


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> Va en asenso la ciudad y no se ve TAN mal desde el aire... a tomarla en cuenta dentro de algunos años puede dar la sorpresa.


La veo mejor que Pucallpa, asi como va derrepente la destrona a Iquitos.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Bueno en vista que no hay respuesta colgare mis fotos. 
Esta zona de tarapoto queda en una Colina hacia el Este de la ciudad, si algun Tarapotino sabe como se llama el lugar.

La zona tiene cierto aire a Chosica o Chaclacayo, un ambiente entre rural y urbano, con un sector de casas bien acabadas, me gusto bastante. Saludos. Disculparan algunas fotos, pero estaba en una mototaxi en movimiento hice mi mejor esfuerzo.



































​Y estas son del Centro y desde el mirador del camino a la Banda del Shilcayo.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Que agradable pasear por una ciudad llena de verdor!


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## faite (Jun 10, 2009)

Que encantadora es Tarapoto


----------



## Jesuco (Feb 4, 2009)

se ve bien Tarapoto! me hace recordar a una ciudad en Republica dominicana! muy xveres la fotos!


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Lo que me encanto de Tarapoto, fueron sus pistas bien cuidadas y de buen pavimento.


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

Mas fotos


----------



## carlosfelipe (Jul 18, 2010)

Tarapoto se ve una ciudad ordenada y cuidada, tiene futuro.


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

Si es muy bonita es Tarapoto haber si suben mas fotos esta cheverex


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

carlosfelipe said:


> Tarapoto se ve una ciudad ordenada y cuidada, tiene futuro.


Mas que ordenada y cuidada diria que planificada, la cantidad de motos que hay la hacen un poco caotica sobretodo en el centro, pero en las afueras (de donde son mis fotos) es tranquilo. 

Lo que si me gusta es como esta creciendo, conservando sus areas verdes, eso es un gran plus que no he visto mucho en otras ciudades selvaticas,


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

Pronto mas fotos >>>


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Me encanta el verdor de Tarapoto.


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

Nadie mas Puso Fotos!!!


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*tarapoto 2012*

yo tengo fotos del 2012, solo que ahora para cargarlas es muy pesado.....imagestations y imageshack.us son muy lentas.....haber si me dan mas ideas.....pues antes lo era mas facil.


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

NUEVO PROYECTO RESIDENCIAL EN TARAPOTO, LAS TORRES DE QUINILLA. EN CONSTRUCCIÓN.


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

excelente proyecto


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

Actualmente existen 3 nuevas urbanizaciones en construcción en la ciudad..estamos creciendo a pasos agigantados.. saludos


----------



## Alexei27 (Feb 8, 2010)

Felicidades, esta muy bonito esta residencial :cheers:


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

Rapidos del Chumía. a 15 minutos de la ciudad


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

RIO HUALLAGA - VISTA DESDE EL HOTEL PUMA RINRI LODGE.


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

Una cascada, en el parque Tematico chuyachaqui a 10 minutos de la ciudad.



















Vista Nocturna de viviendas en el distrito de la Banda.


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

Un Animalito muy peculiar


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

La banda del Shilcayo que juergas, aunque las mejores se viven en Morales a la salida hacia Moyo.


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

rasogu said:


> La banda del Shilcayo que juergas, aunque las mejores se viven en Morales a la salida hacia Moyo.


 si las juergas y las discotecas acá son lo maximo, la gente es muy bohemia, y las mujeres son hermosas :nuts: ...


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

EL NUEVO STRIP CENTER - CINERAMA PLAZA


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

EN LA CIUDAD SE ESTÁ DANDO LA FERIA DE CONTRUCCIÓN Y ARQUITECTURA - FEX AMAZONICA 2012. COLGARE ALGUNAS FOTOS.

AV. AVIACIÓN


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

MAQUETA Y RENDER DEL FUTURO HOSPITAL MINSA DE TARAPOTO -


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

El hospital de essalud que va a ser mucho mas grande y de 3 pisos + sotano está en construcción.


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

Este es el puente atirantado de la ciudad, que cruza el río Cumbaza.


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

FEX - AMAZONICA 2012


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

y llegaron las inmobiliarias


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

tarapotinas


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

Luego sigo con las fotos, tendré que recorrer la ciudad con mi cámara..


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Me parece excelente que Tarapoto se vaya ordenando, por lo menos a las afueras se ve bastante bien, lo unico que necesita mejorar urbanisticamente es el centro.


----------



## Irenko (Mar 6, 2012)

habrá alguna noticia acerca de la construcción de un supermercado o un centro comercial para esta calurosa ciudad???? hno:hno:hno:


----------



## onechann (Oct 8, 2010)

*La exuberancia de tarapoto me sorprende*


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Mall Plaza Tarapoto - Inauguración 2014*

TARAPOTO MALL

PROYECTISTA RETCO
http://retco.com.ar/tarapoto-mall

< TARAPOTO, SAN MARTÍN, PERÚ >
Inauguración 2014
Superficie 17.000 mts2
ABL 14.000 mts2
Niveles 1
Locales 50
Cine 6 salas
Patio de Comidas Si
Estacionamiento 600
Parque de Juegos Si
Restaurants Si
Supermercado Si
Homecenter Si
Free Standing Fast Food Si
Estación de Servicio Si









^^


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Irenko (Mar 6, 2012)

Ya era hora que Tarapoto tenga su centro comercial y por lo que veo no tendrá que envidiar nada a las de otras ciudades :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Irenko (Mar 6, 2012)

el render se ve locazo, definitivamente traerá modernidad a la ciudad :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*aerea de tarapoto.*










gracias a julio quevedo.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*TARAPOTO DESDE EL AIRE*





























faustino rios macedo, fayo, saco fotos del face de lenin quevedo bardales....gracias.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

La ciudad se ve que esta empezando a crecer, eso si desde el aire se igual que las demás ciudades peruanas, descuidada. Pero a nivel de piso se ve mejor, yo la visite hace dos años.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

*PLAZA VEA TARAPOTO EN CONTRUCCIÓN.*

Ya están contruyendo el Mall Plaza vea en la ciudad ya pusieron las grúas, y ya están procediendo a la escavación y relleno de Material, Toda una cuadra está cerrada, la obra se encuentra ubicada a una cuadra del Aeropuerto, El jr. Jorge Chavez, disculpen las fotografías los tome con mi celular. 




















En la página de la empresa encargada de la ejecución y supervisión de obra encontré la siguiente información:

PROYECTO : PLAZA VEA Tarapoto
CLIENTE : Supermercados Peruanos S.A.
SERVICIO : Gerencia de proyecto y Supervisión de obra
ÁREA : 7,000 m2
CIUDAD : San Martin - Tarapoto
AÑO : 2013

http://sigral.com.pe/proyectos-en-ejecucion-comerciales/


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

Prometo subir fotos buenas.. También del Multicines Cines Star y stripMall, que ya están construyendo. saludos.


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

[/URL]Uploaded with ImageShack.com[/IMG]


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

[/URL]Uploaded with ImageShack.com[/IMG]


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

Aca de construira el nuevo Star plaza y Cine Star.


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)




----------

